# Who is the #1 band of all time based on album sales?



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Silly question but I'm sure someone here will know the answer. Based on total albums sold who is #1? Is it the Beatles? Stones? Floyd?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

found this link http://www.answerbag.com/q_view.php/32604


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

From answerbag:

>These answers seem to be a little old.
The top 4 now are (according to the RIAA):

BEATLES, THE - 168,500,000
PRESLEY, ELVIS - 116,500,000
LED ZEPPELIN - 107,500,000
BROOKS, GARTH - 105,000,000

With Garth Brooks' latest release this past November his total will soon jump to at least 112,000,000 albums sold.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I think the official figures are debatable. Most people say its The Beatlers, while others claim ABBA. The problem is no standard way to track. See this good Wikipedia Page.

I know U2 has sold well over 100,000,000 albums and hopefully has quite a few more albums in them.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

At the risk of flaming, I might point out that quantity does not equal quality - it's just a popularity contest.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Gerbill said:


> At the risk of flaming, I might point out that quantity does not equal quality - it's just a popularity contest.


Agreed... some of the biggest selling albums of all time are by Britney Spears, N'Sync, Backstreet Boys...


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Heard Zamfir being interviewed on CBC radio last week- I think I heard over 111 million records sold worldwide.


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

fellfromtree said:


> Heard Zamfir being interviewed on CBC radio last week- I think I heard over 111 million records sold worldwide.


 Yeah, but who can argue with the magic of the pan flute? That's what I thought...

Jerry


----------

